# Easy Jet - Crews 3 days strike in August



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all .....

This may be resolved in advance (it often is) but there are apparently 3 days in *August 15th - 22nd - 29th * when Easy Jets Ground Crews are on strike - the Spanish airports affected are;

Malaga
Palma (Majorca)
Tenerife
Alicante

If the strikes go ahead it could affect a lot of flights apparently on the day (up to a hundred has been quoted)

Just in case any of you are planning to travel or already have flights booked !!

Sue :ranger:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi all .....
> 
> This may be resolved in advance (it often is) but there are apparently 3 days in *August 15th - 22nd - 29th * when Easy Jets Ground Crews are on strike - the Spanish airports affected are;
> 
> ...


Hey Sue,

Yeah, they want to hit the touristic areas!

The EJ strike is news to me. I had read that Spanair is also going on strike. However Spanair has confirmed that flights and passengers won't be affected... I wonder how 

:horn:

Cheers! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Hey Sue,
> 
> Yeah, they want to hit the touristic areas!
> 
> ...


Hiya .... its the Unions apparently that have pulled Easy Jet into the strike .... but again it may come to nothing - they often go off like this is in the Summer just to create hassle! 

Anyway enough .... Im leaving my pc now to start enjoying the start of the weekend! you enjoy too


----------

